# Cyclocross Course Opens at Ski Ward



## SkiWard (Aug 19, 2011)

The course is exactly what it should be for early season skills practice; technical and challenging with lots of features, like down-hill 180degree off-camber turns, S-turns, lots of 90′s and 180′s, 2 sets of barriers, and more. It is mowed and taped…and ready to ride. A forced run-up will be added soon. There’s extra rolls of tape there, so if you crash the tape…repair it. And because it’s on a Ski hill, there’s elevation so you’ll get an aerobic workout, too. Just show up, pay and ride.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksBQjtQ2HGQ&feature=player_profilepage


----------

